# How long should I wait after my first cycle of clomid to start provera again?



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi 

I feel I have been ill advised by the hospital. I was given 4 months of 50mg of clomid, a pat on the back and a good luck. 

So here I amon day 31 of my cycle, no period and negative pregnancy test. 

I messed up and took my clomid day 1-5 when it should have been day 2-6. I used OPK first thing in the morning (since found out this was wrong) on day 7-13 did tests- all negative. 

So I have no clue if the 50mg did actually make me ovulate. I have very swollen tender breasts, mood swings and an increased appetite. So all clomid side effects.

So my question is on what day should I assume the clomid failed in making me ovulate and start to take provera again? Also if the clomid did work would I definately have a period if I failed to conceive this cycle?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in reply. I somehow missed you - sorry!

If you ovulated you will get a period. If you haven't there is no guarantee as it is usually the break down of the empty egg follicle sac and drop in progesterone that will induce a period in the event of no pregnancy.

Repeat treatment can occur 30 days after the last treatment.

If 50mg did not induce ovulation then normally the doctor would prescribe 100mg. I would check with your doctor what to take for the next cycle in your particular circumstance as I do not know all your history and I cannot advise. A scan would help to see if ovulation is happening.


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank you, that really helps.

I have had signs of AF cramps, being really hot at night, very grumpy, emotional and sore breats but on cd 37 now and the AF signs are starting to fade. So odd!! if it did work I don't understand all this PMS??  So come cd 40 I will be back on the Provera.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you done another pregnancy test?


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

I got my AF today   ... cd 38, which means I ovulated cd 23. Soooo happy. Grinned like a Cheshire cat in the loo at work. It means it worked, I ovulated on 50mg. I worked out exactly when it was and do remember very watery cm on that day (sorry if tmi). Thought I was going mad thinking i had a ton of AF symptoms. We totally missed our window though, no loving cd 20 - 24. Thought I was way past the time ovulation may happen so totally missed it BUT will be much better prepared for cycle 2!! bring it on... 

I am a happy lady


----------

